# Pics of our Quantum Syncro Wagon...totaled.



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

(sad face icon) 

We had a very good run with it. About 180k, the wife went end-over in it. Sore neck, seat belt on. 

Scrapped to a VW guy. 

It was unstoppable w/Yoko IceGuards. 

Engine ran better than any I-5 I had. 

Enjoy.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

btw- after a bunch of Audi Avants, none of them had the feel and simplicity of the Quantum except one, my 2010 Base Tiguan S manual 6 oozes of the solid/simple feel of the QSW. Even things like the weatherstripping being heavier and more durable than ANY other vehicles reminds me of the QSW. Needless to say, I'm happier with it than anything in a LONG time. 

It's a direct replacement for the Quantum, imo. I should make the wife pay for it, she owes me a car. :facepalm:


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

Tragedy. When the feelin's gone, and you can't go on...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Clean rust free car. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## asteroth666 (Oct 10, 2008)

man that sux dude


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

That's sad, always liked your car :thumbup:


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Well that's a bummer I was going to tell him where to find another but it appears that he's "banned."


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

Do you have any spare parts at all, or did everything go to the buyer? I ask because, well, I have this:

http://jalopnik.com/#!5520010/and-the-real-winner-is


----------

